# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Túi Đeo Chéo Lưng Nam Da Cá Sấu TDLCS03 chỉ 6t500

## qwerty

Túi Đeo Chéo Lưng Nam Da Cá Sấu TDLCS03 giá 6,500,000₫ do công ty Cap da bo nam VR360 cung cấp hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844

Túi đeo sau lưng nam da cá sấu TDLCS03 là một thiết kế mới, kiểu dáng thời thượng, phong cách đa dạng cho bạn nam có thể mix cùng các bộ trang phục trẻ trung tạo sự khỏe khoắn, phóng khoáng trong gu ăn mặc của mình. Bạn có thể sử dụng nó làm điểm nhấn nổi bật cho tổng thể set đồ mỗi khi xuống phố. Hãy cùng Dây nịt cá sấu thật VR360 chúng tôi tìm hiểu chi tiết về dòng sản phẩm đặc biệt ngày hôm nay nhé!
Da cá sấu là chất liệu được sử dụng khá phổ biến và được đông đảo các nhà thiết kế hàng đầu thế giới đưa vào cho thiết kế của mình. Và chiếc túi da cá sấu hôm nay cũng thế, cũng là phần da gai lưng nổi bật nhất có lẽ là phần gù đầu 6 múi chỉ có nơi một con cá sấu và điều đó khiến nó trở nên đặc biệt và giá thành khá cao. Da có độ linh hoạt, dẻo dai, bền chắc, không bong tróc tự nhiên và có thời gian sử dụng lên tới hàng chục năm.

Thiết kế túi đeo chéo nam dạng túi đeo chéo mới này là một ý tưởng mới, đây là một phong cách dành cho các chàng trai thích gu thời trang độc đáo, lạ mắt, thích phá cách. Với nhiều ngăn lớn nhỏ cho bạn có thể đem theo những vật dụng cần thiết của mình cùng các đồ dùng linh tinh khác. Đường may chắc chắn, mang tới một chiếc túi tinh tế, khéo léo và đặc biệt tuổi thọ kéo dài lâu hơn.
Đây là một item túi da nam khá cần thiết cho các chàng trai hay xuống phố, muốn thể hiện bản thân và luôn muốn mình thật nổi bật và thu hút hơn. Bạn có thể tìm kiếm cho mình một chiếc túi đặc biệt cùng gam màu mà mình yêu thích khi sử dụng lâu dài. Đừng đẻ vụt mất cơ hội sở hữu item đáng giá nhất hôm nay nhé!
Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm: 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Email: Tuidacasau.vn@gmail.com
 Web site Túi đựng ipad : https://tuidacasau.vn

----------

